# what program opens ifo files on a mac



## bobowen (May 6, 2010)

what program opens ifo files on a mac? where can I download the program for free?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Apple's DVD Player will open them, but without the .VOB and .BUP files that the .IFO file goes with, it's useless. .IFO files are InFOrmation files for DVD players. It tells the player what order to play the DVD, and where to find the chapters and audio files on the disk. It's a DVD's table of contents and index.


----------

